# Hyatt,Marriott Fourseason ,Westin splitting off from II?



## Carmel85 (Dec 10, 2007)

Many Many Thanks


----------



## littlestar (Dec 11, 2007)

Where did you hear this from? Just curious.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 11, 2007)

I, too, would be very interested in where you heard this rumor.

I can assure you that Marriott is not involved in dumping II. Marriott needs the affiliation so that Marriott owners who want to exchange outside of the Marriott system can easily do so. Marriott derives some income from that relationship and isn't likely to want to give it up.

What Marriott _is_ apparently doing is working on an internal trading system, which it hopes to introduce sometime in 2009. That internal exchange system would replace II's role _only_ for Marriott-to-Marriott exchanges.

There are a number of lengthy threads on the Marriott forum on this topic.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 11, 2007)

I think this is more or less wild speculation right now. Interval exchange opportunities are far to big of a selling point for the major hotel chains to limit themselves to that select group. Furthermore you'll have trouble getting the major hotel chains to come to any sort of agreement as to equitable trades between systems. 

For the most part I like Interval. There are MANY resorts outside the big hotel chains that I find worthy of exchanging into. Since I can already exchange between the big hotel chains using Interval with ease, why on Earth would I be in favor of reducing the number of resorts I can select from for exchange? 

Like I said, this seems to be mostly wild speculation to me. I can see each hotel chain developing it's own internal exchange system that would eliminate the need for Interal to manage those exchanges. Past that I see no reason to cut off something many owners use.


----------



## Kal (Dec 11, 2007)

If you disregard the "Big 5" hotel chains, how many Interval resort weeks sell for $80K and higher?  For Hyatt, we're talking MUCH, MUCH HIGHER.

IMHO, there is little equivalence when all you get back is, by the vast majority, comparable to Motel 6.  I think it's a no brainer to establish quality for quality.  Of the Hyatt owners I know, few if any simply don't even consider Interval as a valued option, especially when we have to pay for it whether we use it or not.  Moreover, the fee is PER UNIT, and not on a membership basis.  If you own 3 Hyatt units, you pay 3 individual Interval fees.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 11, 2007)

In my last Disney Vacation Club magazine I received (Disney Files) on Page 5 and 6 they have a two-page spread on exchanges via Interval to North Carolina. They show case Lake Lure, Banner Elk, New Bern, and Atlantic Beach. The big chains can't be everywhere. 

There are some "sweet" independent resorts in beautiful locations via Interval. I'd hate to see that choice ever go away (speaking as an owner of Marriott and DVC). I like lots of choices. I also really like Interval's Getaway weeks since we travel mostly off season. 

So even if the big chains ever developed a mini system between themselves, I'd still want the option to trade via Interval, too.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 11, 2007)

Kal said:


> If you disregard the "Big 5" hotel chains, how many Interval resort weeks sell for $80K and higher?  For Hyatt, we're talking MUCH, MUCH HIGHER.
> 
> IMHO, there is little equivalence when all you get back is, by the vast majority, comparable to Motel 6.  I think it's a no brainer to establish quality for quality.  Of the Hyatt owners I know, few if any simply don't even consider Interval as a valued option, especially when we have to pay for it whether we use it or not.  Moreover, the fee is PER UNIT, and not on a membership basis.  If you own 3 Hyatt units, you pay 3 individual Interval fees.



I know wont consider interval- I exchanged My HGVC for RCI and was disappointed- Although I never did the same with Hyatt and II- I am not willing to chance it.


----------



## CMF (Dec 11, 2007)

*A twinge more definite here.*



Dave M said:


> I, too, would be very interested in where you heard this rumor.
> 
> I can assure you that Marriott is not involved in dumping II. Marriott needs the affiliation so that Marriott owners who want to exchange outside of the Marriott system can easily do so. Marriott derives some income from that relationship and isn't likely to want to give it up.
> 
> ...



OK Mr. Dave.  I may have missed a post or two, or I may be reading too closely between the lines, but this language seems a bit more sure than the last I read about this.  What has happen to make it apparent that Marriott is working on something??

Charles "The Curious"


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 11, 2007)

[removed because the post I was referring to has been changed]


----------



## Dave M (Dec 11, 2007)

Charles -

See this thread for the most recent discussion. The upshot is that Marriott people at an in-the-know level have confirmed the existence of this development project. There has as yet been no formal announcement, which is why a number of people (e.g., in the linked thread) question its existence. 

The project was first reported on the Marriott forum in early 2006 and has been discussed in a number of threads since then, including this one and this one.

My use of the word "apparently" in my above post is, IMHO, a significant understatement!


----------



## CMF (Dec 11, 2007)

*Duh!*

I was part of that last thread too  

I guess the rumor camp set root in my head and the Dave saying it's in the works didn't.  I try to remember this time. 

Repeat to self: "Marriott is developing an internal trade system. Marriott is developing an internal trade system . . ."

Charles "The forgetful"


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi,



As some of you Hyatt owners know I only bring things that have been confirmed by two different parties before i state them on this board.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 11, 2007)

I have called. 

According to my sources, which have so far never been wrong for what I have reported here over the past five years or so with respect to Marriott matters, the only new exchange system Marriott is considering is its own internal system.

Thus, I would suggest that no matter how good your info is for Hyatt, I believe it's not good for Marriott.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 11, 2007)

Many Thanks and Happy Holidays to all Tuggers!!!!!


----------



## Dave M (Dec 11, 2007)

Please speak for yourself, not for all of us. 

I'll echo what some others have said here. I like II pretty much as it is. I get great internal Marriott trades, because of the Marriott internal trading priority. And I like the options II gives me for trades to non Marriotts, especially in places where Marriott resorts don't exist.


----------



## Transit (Dec 11, 2007)

It would be fantastic if something like this does happen. I'm hoping your souces are right.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 11, 2007)

Transit said:


> It would be fantastic if something like this does happen. I'm hoping your souces are right.




Transit,

Yes I agree with you is would be fantastic!!!  I have some BIG owners of Marriott (dr Marriott himself)  is going to be asking some top top people at the marriott in the next few day.  Dr Marriott knows Marriott and the top people that work for Marriott so they will get some great insider info for us all.

Also some fourseasons owners are going to try to get some info for us!!!

Have a great Holiday Season!!!!


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 12, 2007)

Dave M said:


> I have called.
> 
> According to my sources, which have so far never been wrong for what I have reported here over the past five years or so with respect to Marriott matters, the only new exchange system Marriott is considering is its own internal system.
> 
> Thus, I would suggest that no matter how good your info is for Hyatt, I believe it's not good for Marriott.



Marriott needed an internal exchange system and a reservation overhaul years ago- I left Marriott then out of frustration- but recently, I decided on purchasing NCV in spite of- so Im glad to hear about the internal exchange and hope for improvement in the reservation system- 
Anyway IMO Marriott does not need II- Although some of their resorts are nice - many of them are a drop in quality- Almost any timeshare owner can make a reservation and exchange in rCI/II/ or SFX- if they are looking for a specific resort- 
Hopefully Carmel is right- 
I own at Hyatt and HGVC and I truly think it would be a great benefit for  Marriott if it only exchanged quality for quality Marriott/Hyatt/disney/4 seasons/HGVC etc. 
I can dream


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 12, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Marriott needed an internal exchange system and a reservation overhaul years ago- I left Marriott then out of frustration- but recently, I decided on purchasing NCV in spite of- so Im glad to hear about the internal exchange and hope for improvement in the reservation system-
> Anyway IMO Marriott does not need II- Although some of their resorts are nice - many of them are a drop in quality- Almost any timeshare owner can make a reservation and exchange in rCI/II/ or SFX- if they are looking for a specific resort-
> Hopefully Carmel is right-
> I own at Hyatt and HGVC and I truly think it would be a great benefit for  Marriott if it only exchanged quality for quality Marriott/Hyatt/disney/4 seasons/HGVC etc.
> I can dream



I agree that Marriott needs a better internal exchange system but, I haven't really had any complaints with the one they have now so long as I make my request well in advance of our occupancy dates. I like the way Hilton and Diamond Resorts handle their internal exchanges but, THEY have control over inventory and not the owners. They choose what weeks are given to the exchange company not the owers. Exchange power is essentially equal throughout those two systems or an average of all their resorts based on what they give to the exchange company. 

If Marriott had a similar system it would not please everyone. Those that are talented at getting the toughest weeks in their season will not like having an averaged trade power. Those of us that don't really care that much will like being able to have access to some of the tougher, more popular week that are not given up by Marriott to the exchange companies but are instead held for owners to reserve and occupy. Personally, I'd like an internal trade system where I'd have better access to the harder to get weeks in the system.

Of course, this sort of system would be point based and those that have been talented at trading up may suddenly find that door closed. For that matter I've done very well exchanging my Ocean Pointe Silver season studio for 1 and 2 bedroom units through I.I. If Marriott does go to a points based internal exchange program those options could be gone forever for me. Since I tend to use the master suite of my units and exchange the LO portions, this type of change could hurt me in this way. Still, I'd rather have better availabilty of the tougher weeks to get that come from the developer controling the inventory through a points based reservation system. 

As far as an agreement between the "big 5" hotel chains for internal exchange privleges between them....it couldn't hurt. I just don't want to see the external exchange companies like I.I. eliminated. Why cut off an option unless you have to cut off that option? Add enhancements yes. Remove options such as I.I. no. Keep in mind one does not have to use I.I. or RCI unless you want to use it. I have not found it particularly difficult to obtain Marriott or Westin weeks using I.I. Hyatt does not have a great number of locations that I've really been interested in. Next year will be the first time I've even attempted to exchange into the Hyatt system and that will be for Key West.


----------



## CMF (Dec 12, 2007)

*What I would do.*

I would try to boost the power of what are now less desirable weeks [trade wise] to make them more marketable.  But of course, I have no idea of exactly how I would do this . . . sort of like a politician.

Charles


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 12, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> I agree that Marriott needs a better internal exchange system but, I haven't really had any complaints with the one they have now so long as I make my request well in advance of our occupancy dates. I like the way Hilton and Diamond Resorts handle their internal exchanges but, THEY have control over inventory and not the owners. They choose what weeks are given to the exchange company not the owers. Exchange power is essentially equal throughout those two systems or an average of all their resorts based on what they give to the exchange company.
> 
> If Marriott had a similar system it would not please everyone. Those that are talented at getting the toughest weeks in their season will not like having an averaged trade power. Those of us that don't really care that much will like being able to have access to some of the tougher, more popular week that are not given up by Marriott to the exchange companies but are instead held for owners to reserve and occupy. Personally, I'd like an internal trade system where I'd have better access to the harder to get weeks in the system.
> 
> ...



you make a good point- 
Anyway ias you are probably already aware- f you go to the Keys-the place to go is  Hyatt Sunset Harbor-or beach Houseif you have young ones


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 12, 2007)

I am sorry...but making a statement like this with nothing to back it up is going to generate questions as well as skepticism from some people.

Someone asking you for more info is not grounds to close a thread.

Someone doing what you told them to to verify your information and getting the opposite answer is not grounds to close a thread.

One or two people not agreeing with your point of view is also not grounds to close a thread.

Everyone here is interested in hearing publicly if your statements are true or not...I fail to see why you would want the thread closed merely becuase noone can verify your information and some are skeptical about it your claims.

I dont see anyone insulting you....or attacking you....or treating you unfairly at all.

however perhaps I missed some items with all the edits in this thread...if so they should have been brought to the attention of the moderators/admins at that time...but I dont see that either.


----------



## CMF (Dec 12, 2007)

*Let's have some fun.*

Let's think of a "major award" for the first TUGer that posts the details of Marriott's new exchange system [or any new exchange system that Marriott has a hand in creating and participating in].

Here is my suggestion for an award!






Whaddaya think?

Charles


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 12, 2007)

hahah....such a great movie =)


----------



## Dave M (Dec 12, 2007)

Bob -

Echoing TUG Improvements!'s comments, click on the first link in my above post responding to Charles and you'll see numerous examples of significant skepticism about one of my Marriott statements. Such strong skepticism is normal and to be expected on public forums such as here at TUG.

I learned long ago that I have three choices when I have information to share TUG with others here at TUG, such as what you posted here.

1) Share it and take the flack when there is no way for people to independently verify my info.

2) Share it and divulge my confidential sources.

3) Keep it to myself.

In almost every case, I choose #1. Developing a thick skin is necessary if you post otherwise unpublished info here and that info can't be verified by others, isn't popular with others or both!

So join the crowd and take the flack with a smile!!


----------



## Kal (Dec 12, 2007)

CMF said:


> Let's think of a "major award" for the first TUGer that posts the details of Marriott's new exchange system [or any new exchange system that Marriott has a hand in creating and participating in].
> 
> Here is my suggestion for an award!
> 
> ...


 
I have ONE comment of your concept........

Does the lamp come in *FISH NET STOCKINGS*???


----------



## CMF (Dec 12, 2007)

*But of course!*






Yes, the lucky winner can have the fish net model to display in his/her bay window if that is their wish.

Charles


----------



## Kal (Dec 12, 2007)

To be honest, I really didn't think much of the prize, but now we're talkin'!!!


----------



## Transit (Dec 12, 2007)

Carmel,You shoudn't have bailed so quick....Somethings happening with Starwood. Details are sketchy but some kind of new res system is in the works..I Don't know if it has something to do with what Carmel was talking about but it seems to be a big change coming.No ones talking about it much on the Starwood board  untill the full details are out ...This is from the Starwood website...............Travelocity Partner Network
Starwood Vacation Network will soon offer one-stop travel booking through Travelocity Partner Network(TM). In addition to making resort reservations online, you will be able to book airline tickets and rental cars at mystarcentral.com. Travelocity's Flight NavigatorSM technology will allow you to execute advanced searches, scan available airfares and seats, and compare travel dates, airlines, airports, car rental companies and much more.

With this comprehensive booking engine, making travel plans will be easier than ever before. Travelocity negotiates low-priced deals with the world's most reputable travel providers—hotels, car rental companies, cruise lines and other destination services—to ensure you have a wide variety of travel options to consider for your 2008 travel.


----------



## mshatty (Dec 12, 2007)

Transit said:


> Carmel,You shoudn't have bailed so quick....Somethings happening with Starwood. Details are sketchy but some kind of new res system is in the works..I Don't know if it has something to do with what Carmel was talking about but it seems to be a big change coming.No ones talking about it much on the Starwood board  untill the full details are out ...This is from the Starwood website...............Travelocity Partner Network
> Starwood Vacation Network will soon offer one-stop travel booking through Travelocity Partner Network(TM). In addition to making resort reservations online, you will be able to book airline tickets and rental cars at mystarcentral.com. Travelocity's Flight NavigatorSM technology will allow you to execute advanced searches, scan available airfares and seats, and compare travel dates, airlines, airports, car rental companies and much more.
> 
> With this comprehensive booking engine, making travel plans will be easier than ever before. Travelocity negotiates low-priced deals with the world's most reputable travel providers—hotels, car rental companies, cruise lines and other destination services—to ensure you have a wide variety of travel options to consider for your 2008 travel.



Sounds like a rental site to me.


----------



## Transit (Dec 12, 2007)

mshatty said:


> Sounds like a rental site to me.



It's unclear to me if you will be using this as just an additional rental site or for SVN reservations also??


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 12, 2007)

Transit said:


> Carmel,You shoudn't have bailed so quick....Somethings happening with Starwood. Details are sketchy but some kind of new res system is in the works..I Don't know if it has something to do with what Carmel was talking about but it seems to be a big change coming.No ones talking about it much on the Starwood board  untill the full details are out ...This is from the Starwood website...............Travelocity Partner Network
> Starwood Vacation Network will soon offer one-stop travel booking through Travelocity Partner Network(TM). In addition to making resort reservations online, you will be able to book airline tickets and rental cars at mystarcentral.com. Travelocity's Flight NavigatorSM technology will allow you to execute advanced searches, scan available airfares and seats, and compare travel dates, airlines, airports, car rental companies and much more.
> 
> With this comprehensive booking engine, making travel plans will be easier than ever before. Travelocity negotiates low-priced deals with the world's most reputable travel providers—hotels, car rental companies, cruise lines and other destination services—to ensure you have a wide variety of travel options to consider for your 2008 travel.



Until all the details are in we won't know for certain but, this just sounds like their outsourcing for travel related services. 

DRI/Sunterra use to have what appeared to be an inhouse travel agency. If I'm not mistaken I read recently where this will now be outsourced to another travel agency similar to what you've outlined with Starwood. 

At any rate it does not sound like any combination of the big 5 having some sort of joint internal booking agreement between the different brands. At least not yet.


----------



## arlene22 (Dec 12, 2007)

Another interesting little tidbit is that DVC recently announced that in 2008, DVC members will be able to make II trades for less than a full week. Not really clear on whether that means deposit less than a full week, or request less than a full week, or both. Could it all be related? I dunno.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Dec 12, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised if Hyatt, SVO, Marriott, Four Seasons, HGVC, etc created direct affiliations with each other and start direct exchanging.  It's in their best interest, it forms an exclusivity that will help them create enhanced value to their products, and they can offer it only to owners who buy directly from them.

They can keep all the other stuff in place.  These newer exchange relationships will just be a value added enhancement.

Actually, I would be very surprised if this didn't happen within the next 5 years.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 13, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Hyatt, SVO, Marriott, Four Seasons, HGVC, etc created direct affiliations with each other and start direct exchanging.  It's in their best interest, it forms an exclusivity that will help them create enhanced value to their products, and they can offer it only to owners who buy directly from them.
> 
> They can keep all the other stuff in place.  These newer exchange relationships will just be a value added enhancement.
> 
> Actually, I would be very surprised if this didn't happen within the next 5 years.



I agree it would be nice to have some sort of internal exchange privelges with the other major hotel chain timeshares and it might eliminate my need to belong to I.I. with all the choices it would bring. I just don't really want I.I. completely eliminated from the mix.

We have seven timeshares and of those seven, five of them are LO units. Right now it's just the two of us so we typicall lock off our units and use the studio's to exchange into Branson, MO, which is a drive to destination for us. Of the big 5, only Marriott has a timeshare in Branson. While the Marriott may be the best timeshare in Branson we really like a little varity and there are many quality timeshares in Branson that are not related to the big 5 hotel chains. I still need and want I.I. if only to have some variety when exchanging into this one location. 

I'm certain there are many other locations we would want to trade into as well that don't have one of the big 5 sitting there or there's only one or two choices. I still like the variety that I.I. offers and, at least in some years if not most, would still find value in maintaining my membership.

I guess my only negative on the OP's original post is getting rid of I.I. IMO that would not be a good move for any of the so called big 5. Leave it as an option and, if a member doesn't want it them don't join. 

BTW, if you're including Hilton in this mix, they exchange through RCI and the RCI membership fee is included in the MF. Personally, I'd like to see that fee removed and my MF lowered. I have no use for RCI and don't care for not having the option to opt out.


----------



## Kal (Dec 13, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> .....I guess my only negative on the OP's original post is getting rid of I.I. IMO that would not be a good move for any of the so called big 5. Leave it as an option and, if a member doesn't want it them don't join.
> 
> BTW, if you're including Hilton in this mix, they exchange through RCI and the RCI membership fee is included in the MF. Personally, I'd like to see that fee removed and my MF lowered. I have no use for RCI and don't care for not having the option to opt out.


 
Wouldn't it be nice if we had the option of joining II or RCI.  In Hyatt's program we must pay for II irrespective if we ever use it. For me neither II or RCI has any value and I would drop them in a heartbeat.


----------



## YoungCat (Dec 13, 2007)

I agree that it would be nice to be able to drop II from Hyatt ownerships... even more so when you own multiple weeks and you get the pleasure of paying for II multiple times... and still never use it!!

As far as the big players forming their own exchange system... I personally don't see that as happening because I think Hyatt, Westin, Marriott see each other as direct competition as forming an exchange with each other may show to much of an acceptance of the other companies.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 13, 2007)

Kal said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if we had the option of joining II or RCI.  In Hyatt's program we must pay for II irrespective if we ever use it. For me neither II or RCI has any value and I would drop them in a heartbeat.



KAl,

You have my vote 1000%...


Does anybody on Tug know who was the original owners of II? I thought it was hyatt and marriott?  Please a little help.

Thank you


----------



## JanT (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, I'm not sure who "Dr. Marriott" is that is being referred to here.  To my personal knowledge there is no "Dr." Marriott.  There is Bill Marriott who heads up Marriott corporation but I don't believe his title is "Dr."  At least he's never indicated that to me.  I have been to his home, viewed his amazing car collection, etc. and not once has anyone, including his wife ever said anything about his holding the title of "Dr."

*I stand corrected.  Technically I guess you could say his title is "Dr." because in May 2006 he was awarded an honorary doctorate from Weber State University (Utah).  I've never known him to use "Dr" as his salutation however.*

I would have serious doubts that Marriott would ever consider dumping II.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 13, 2007)

Carmel -

The original owners of II were two individuals who formed it - way back in 1976. They had no affiliation with any of the hotel companies. One of the individuals left II in the early 1980s and sold his interest to Leaguestar, a London-based investment holding company. 

In the mid 90s, CUC purchased all of the stock of II. Due to antitrust concerns when CUC merged with another company in 1997, the ownership was sold to an investment group. Minority partners in that group included Marriott, Hyatt and Carlson. Thus, Marriott and Hyatt didn't acquire their minority ownership until more than 20 years after II first started its timeshare exchange business!

USA Interactive (now called InterActiveCorp or IAC) purchased all of the stock in 2002. That's where 100% of the ownership is today, although IAC has announced that they plan to spin II's ownership off from IAC.

Incidentally, Carmel, it does a disservice to all who read these forums when you go back and make significant changes to your posts to which others have already responded. It makes sense to make minor technical or grammatical changes, if appropriate, but making significant deletions, as you have, makes it impossible for others to follow the flow of the conversation.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 13, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Carmel -
> 
> The original owners of II were two individuals who formed it - way back in 1976. They had no affiliation with any of the hotel companies. One of the individuals left II in the early 1980s and sold his interest to Leaguestar, a London-based investment holding company.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the information. The spin off of II when is this going to happen?

I made changes because you though i was speaking on you behalf which was NOT ture so I deleted the post. It is that simple.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 13, 2007)

They have announced plans to spin it off, but I haven't seen a definitive timetable yet. Here is last month's press release.

Rather than change an existing post after someone has responded, please consider _adding_ a new post to clarify or add to what you said earlier. Otherwise, a later post by someone else might not make any sense to those who might read it.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 13, 2007)

Dave M said:


> They have announced plans to spin it off, but I haven't seen a definitive timetable yet. Here is last month's press release.
> 
> Rather than change an existing post after someone has responded, please consider _adding_ a new post to clarify or add to what you said earlier. Otherwise, a later post by someone else might not make any sense to those who might read it.



Dave,

Thank you for the information abou0t the spin off and press release. 

Stay out of the snow we here in California are heading to the beach today yes even here in Carmel,Ca but next week we get tons of rain and great snow in Lake Tahoe.:whoopie: 

Thanks again for the info this is making more and more sense.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 13, 2007)

Kal said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if we had the option of joining II or RCI.  In Hyatt's program we must pay for II irrespective if we ever use it. For me neither II or RCI has any value and I would drop them in a heartbeat.




I agree- For some of us- its money out the door- Its almost unfair sometimes you consider the drop in quality- If the big five decided to work togehter they may be able to force II and rCIs hands and benefit the owners-


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 13, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Bob -
> 
> Echoing TUG Improvements!'s comments, click on the first link in my above post responding to Charles and you'll see numerous examples of significant skepticism about one of my Marriott statements. Such strong skepticism is normal and to be expected on public forums such as here at TUG.
> 
> ...



Carmel-
Just to tailgate on this- many times your advice and predictions actually do happen- Just like Hyatt Northstar- 
so keep em coming- pal- yor info helps


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 13, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Carmel-
> Just to tailgate on this- many times your advice and predictions actually do happen- Just like Hyatt Northstar-
> so keep em coming- pal- yor info helps




Beji,

Thanks for the encouragement I just get tired of getting beat down but a select few and nothing happens .  But dont worry I will keep the info coming on some of the other board that many of us Hyatt owners review!!!

NOW let it now HEAVY in Lake Tahoe Next week we need it big big time.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 14, 2007)

Kal said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if we had the option of joining II or RCI.  In Hyatt's program we must pay for II irrespective if we ever use it. For me neither II or RCI has any value and I would drop them in a heartbeat.



HGVC is the same way. I pay for an RCI membership in my MF's even though I don't use it. To top it off it's not a full membership. With Hilton I must call an RCI rep with HGVC to make exchanges. I can't search online myself just to see what's out there that might interest me. I resent literally being forced into a membership I don't want. Plus, if I own 2 weeks or more, I pay that RCI fee for each and every week I own. Talk about a rip off IMO. 

Yes I would like the option to pay or not to pay the yearly I.I. fee. I can see between Marriott and our DRI accounts that there would be years that I would not need to maintain my personal account with I.I. Dropping that $89 fee when I don't need it would be fine. However, having the option to pay it and make exchanges with I.I. is an option I'd like to keep.


----------



## Kal (Dec 14, 2007)

The Hyatt Interval membership is also exclusive to Hyatt.  I can't add on any of my non-Hyatt timeshares into the II membership.  Ultra rip-off!


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 14, 2007)

Kal said:


> The Hyatt Interval membership is also exclusive to Hyatt.  I can't add on any of my non-Hyatt timeshares into the II membership.  Ultra rip-off!



Kal,

You are 1000% correct!!!!   RIP OFF!!!!!  BIG TIME!!!!


I find it funny Hyatt owners pay about $120 for II and it looks like marriott owners pay $89.00 is this correct?? What about the other hotel programs what do you all pay to II?

Sounds like Hyatt is keeping a lot for themselves!!!!

Bob


----------



## Kal (Dec 14, 2007)

Bob - That $120 covers both Interval AND Hyatt Vacation Club.  I believe the Interval portion is somewhere around $70/unit-week.


----------



## linsj (Dec 14, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> I find it funny Hyatt owners pay about $120 for II and it looks like marriott owners pay $89.00 is this correct?? What about the other hotel programs what do you all pay to II?



My HGVC club fee is $90, but I have no idea how much of that goes to RCI since it's not broken out.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 15, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Kal,
> 
> You are 1000% correct!!!!   RIP OFF!!!!!  BIG TIME!!!!
> 
> ...




Marriott to Marriott exchange fee's are $89. Marriott to non-Marriott exchane fee's are the standard I.I. fee. 

Marriott does not include an I.I. membership with it's yearly MF's. Marriott owners have the option to buy a personal membership with I.I. at I.I.'s current prices. One personal membership covers all the resorts I own including non-Marriott resorts.


----------



## JoeMid (Dec 15, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> I like the way Hilton and Diamond Resorts handle their internal exchanges but, THEY have control over inventory and not the owners. They choose what weeks are given to the exchange company not the owers. Exchange power is essentially equal throughout those two systems or an average of all their resorts based on what they give to the exchange company.


In my estimation Diamond 'exchange power' is a useless term for II.  Diamond can get you whatever you want from the bank based on the number of points you want to spend.  While Diamond has control over inventory deposited; I believe their agreement with II lets II tell them what II wants/needs and then Diamond negotiates on that before making deposits.  This happens on a continual basis and not once per year.  Have you seen much KBC deposited in II??


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 15, 2007)

I agree with Kal- 
Although II does have some great resorts in their exchange system-ans there is a place for these properties-  Most are a drop in quality
-Its tough to I think about having to be forced to pay  for yearly II and rCI fees-over and over- It just  Seems so unfair to pay yearly for something unless you truly exchange into it- Many who own at the major resorts do intra-exchanges- 
I really hope the big 5 or 6 are coming together to meet on this- /this may force II and RCI tp remove their yearly MFs
Then it makes more sense to the consumers-


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 15, 2007)

CMF said:


> Yes, the lucky winner can have the fish net model to display in his/her bay window if that is their wish.
> 
> Charles



Beautifull!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 15, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Carmel -
> 
> The original owners of II were two individuals who formed it - way back in 1976. They had no affiliation with any of the hotel companies. One of the individuals left II in the early 1980s and sold his interest to Leaguestar, a London-based investment holding company.




Dave, 

For some reason I seem to think that one of the founders of II was part of a husband-wife team that started RCI.  The couple eventually divorced, and one of the pair became one of the co-founders of II.  Now, I don't know if this senario is accurate - the details are hazy.  However, I'm sure you or another informed Tugger will clarify.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## kkan (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't own Marriott, but have exchanged into them via II 5 times.  I am wondering why Marriott owners are unhappy with II.  I thought the Marriott exchanges I got were fair trades for all involved parties.  At face value, many trades appear to be down-trades for Marriott owners (higher purchase price and higher MF), but I don't believe this is true.  Marriott tends to offer surplus inventory mostly in slower seasons to II.  In addition, II exchangers in general get the undesireable locations within Marriott resorts.  Some Marriotts will try to honor room requests for exchangers in low season, others (e.g. Ocean Pointe) will give you an undesireable room location even in slow season.

Marriott resorts seem to me to be built with a relatively large number of undesireable rooms (bad location/no view).  In addition, there seem to a large number of owners fighting for decent rooms.  The leftovers that exchangers get don't have that high a trade value.  In other words, a lower ranked resort in II can compare very favorably with a higher ranked Marriott that will give you a less-desireable room.

If an exchange is created with multiple high end hotel chains, prime inventory will have to be surrendered by Marriott and the other brands.  The inventory currently given to II exchangers will not be adequate.  I don't think Marriott owners who are already desperately fighting for good rooms will be happy seeing prime rooms disappear to exchangers.  Otherwise, the new exchange will be similar to II, handling surplus and less-desireable inventory.  Marriott owners will still think that they are down-trading (e.g. trading an OF Marriott for a Hyatt less-desireable room).


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 16, 2007)

Kal said:


> The Hyatt Interval membership is also exclusive to Hyatt. I can't add on any of my non-Hyatt timeshares into the II membership. Ultra rip-off!


I agree, that it is an ultra rip-off!   

One big PLUS for the Marriott because we can do it and we do not have to belong to II.  We got our II original membership through them and, recently, I extended II for two more years for a good price ($84, I believe) and added one of our other timeshares too.  We may never exchange but it is available to us for several more years so I took advantage of this good deal.

I don't like the idea at all that some of the developers make it mandatory to join because not everyone wants to exchange.


----------



## Dave M (Dec 16, 2007)

MULTIZ321 said:


> For some reason I seem to think that one of the founders of II was part of a husband-wife team that started RCI.  The couple eventually divorced, and one of the pair became one of the co-founders of II.


I don't think so, Richard. But you are on the right track! The RCI-II connection came only a year after one of the RCI founder's sold her ownership.

Christel and Jon DeHaan started RCI - the first exchange company - in 1974. They divorced in 1989, long after II was started, and Christel became the sole owner of RCI. In 1996 she sold the company to Hospitality Franchise Systems, which merged a year later in 1997 with CUC International. It was that merger that would have brought RCI and II under the same ownership umbrella, thus requiring the divestiture of II.

II was founded by Thomas J. Davis, Jr. and Mario Rodriguez in 1976.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 16, 2007)

Dave,

Thanks for the update and clarification!


Richard


----------



## Kal (Dec 16, 2007)

kkan said:


> ...Marriott tends to offer surplus inventory mostly in slower seasons to II. In addition, II exchangers in general get the undesireable locations within Marriott resorts. Some Marriotts will try to honor room requests for exchangers in low season, others (e.g. Ocean Pointe) will give you an undesireable room location even in slow season.
> 
> Marriott resorts seem to me to be built with a relatively large number of undesireable rooms (bad location/no view). In addition, there seem to a large number of owners fighting for decent rooms. The leftovers that exchangers get don't have that high a trade value. In other words, a lower ranked resort in II can compare very favorably with a higher ranked Marriott that will give you a less-desireable room.
> 
> If an exchange is created with multiple high end hotel chains, prime inventory will have to be surrendered by Marriott and the other brands. The inventory currently given to II exchangers will not be adequate. I don't think Marriott owners who are already desperately fighting for good rooms will be happy seeing prime rooms disappear to exchangers. Otherwise, the new exchange will be similar to II, handling surplus and less-desireable inventory. Marriott owners will still think that they are down-trading (e.g. trading an OF Marriott for a Hyatt less-desireable room).


 
You make a number of interesting points that make me scratch my head.  My basic feeling is that the Hotel chains always WIN.  Hyatt is in a cat-bird seat because of the way the program is structured.  With ownership of a specific unit and a points based system Hyatt can pick and choose what units are provided to Interval (or any other exchange protocol).  It would be very rare that a HVC owner choosing to exchange into Interval would have his/her unit deposited into the exchange pool.  Hyatt selects units which will be provided for exchange.  In any case, there is no financial risk to the HVC owners as maintenance fees have already been paid for all the units owned by HVC members.  However, the advantage is to the developer who has the option (even though very unlikely) to "dump" any unsold units into Interval.  Other profitably options are available so this would be a last resort.

On the assumption that few Hyatt owners exchange into Interval, we have owners paying for a system where the prime beneficiary in the relationship with Interval is an outlet for the developer to dump unsold inventory. _(Yes, some Hyatt owners do exchange into Interval, but not many)._

Non-Hyatt owners in Interval are attracted by the notion that they can exchange a Mugwumps unit into a Hyatt unit which sells for north of $100K.  It's all mirrors as noted above as Hyatt determines which units are delivered to Interval.  Interval will get low-cost Hyatt resort units but NEVER Aspen, Beaver Creek, Northstar or any other high-end resorts.

So the HVC owners are required to pay Interval fees to support developer profitability.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 16, 2007)

Kal said:


> You make a number of interesting points that make me scratch my head.  My basic feeling is that the Hotel chains always WIN.  Hyatt is in a cat-bird seat because of the way the program is structured.  With ownership of a specific unit and a points based system Hyatt can pick and choose what units are provided to Interval (or any other exchange protocol).  It would be very rare that a HVC owner choosing to exchange into Interval would have his/her unit deposited into the exchange pool.  Hyatt selects units which will be provided for exchange.  In any case, there is no financial risk to the HVC owners as maintenance fees have already been paid for all the units owned by HVC members.  However, the advantage is to the developer who has the option (even though very unlikely) to "dump" any unsold units into Interval.  Other profitably options are available so this would be a last resort.
> 
> On the assumption that few Hyatt owners exchange into Interval, we have owners paying for a system where the prime beneficiary in the relationship with Interval is an outlet for the developer to dump unsold inventory. _(Yes, some Hyatt owners do exchange into Interval, but not many)._
> 
> ...



Kal,

You are 100% correct!!!!  Hyatt only gives II junk week Silver or lower weeks in regards to the Hyatt system.  I know this is true of the Hyatt lake tahoe property because we as owners questioned this at our annual meeting.

I love your updated website and so do many of our friends  MANY MANY THANKS for your expertise in the HYATT system!!!   

Bob


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 18, 2007)

Kal said:


> You make a number of interesting points that make me scratch my head.  My basic feeling is that the Hotel chains always WIN.  Hyatt is in a cat-bird seat because of the way the program is structured.  With ownership of a specific unit and a points based system Hyatt can pick and choose what units are provided to Interval (or any other exchange protocol).  It would be very rare that a HVC owner choosing to exchange into Interval would have his/her unit deposited into the exchange pool.  Hyatt selects units which will be provided for exchange.  In any case, there is no financial risk to the HVC owners as maintenance fees have already been paid for all the units owned by HVC members.  However, the advantage is to the developer who has the option (even though very unlikely) to "dump" any unsold units into Interval.  Other profitably options are available so this would be a last resort.
> 
> On the assumption that few Hyatt owners exchange into Interval, we have owners paying for a system where the prime beneficiary in the relationship with Interval is an outlet for the developer to dump unsold inventory. _(Yes, some Hyatt owners do exchange into Interval, but not many)._
> 
> ...





Carmel85 said:


> Kal,
> 
> You are 100% correct!!!!  Hyatt only gives II junk week Silver or lower weeks in regards to the Hyatt system.  I know this is true of the Hyatt lake tahoe property because we as owners questioned this at our annual meeting.
> 
> ...




Sounds as if Hyatt or any of the other "big 5" would have little reason to form any sort of internal exchange between them. Especially if the only weeks that get put into an exchange system outside the hotel chains own internal system is "junk" weeks.

I know I have very little interest in joining my Marriot and HGVC weeks up with Hyatt if all Hyatt is likely to release are the worst of the worst weeks.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 18, 2007)

Sounds as if Hyatt or any of the other "big 5" would have little reason to form any sort of internal exchange between them. Especially if the only weeks that get put into an exchange system outside the hotel chains own internal system is "junk" weeks.

I know I have very little interest in joining my Marriot and HGVC weeks up with Hyatt if all Hyatt is likely to release are the worst of the worst weeks.[/QUOTE

DougP,

Worst of the Worst thats a little much!!!!

Hyatt only gives out what hyatt gets in return. I see this happen in Lake tahoe Hyatt tahoe give out September 1-Dec 18 but Marriott also does the same thing in lake tahoe(south shore).  

Fall and spring weeks are easy to get  for us hyatt owners wanting marriott and so is hyatt for marriott owners.

Marriott never give out summer or winter weeks  it is just what the big companies do.

bob


----------



## Dave M (Dec 18, 2007)

Your statements regarding Marriott weeks are not accurate. A Marriott owner can reserve any specific week during the season in which he/she owns and _deposit that specific week_ with II.

Doug stated it accurately. Why should he give up his great Marriott weeks if he might only have "junk" weeks to choose from in return?


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 18, 2007)

Dave M said:


> Your statements regarding Marriott weeks are not accurate. A Marriott owner can reserve any specific week during the season in which he/she owns and _deposit that specific week_ with II.
> 
> Doug stated it accurately. Why should he give up his great Marriott weeks if he might only have "junk" weeks to choose from in return?




Im talking about marriott owners trying to get Hyatt and Hyatt owners trying to get marriott !!!! OFF SEASON ONLY  that is the fact my friend!!!

These are the fact and Im correct because I know the Hyatt system and how it works inside and out.

We as Hyatt owners dont care to much about II because we have a great product but it gets frustration for Hyatt,marriott and other 5 star Hotel resorts dont trade better between themselves (off season only and no prime time).  Any of theses companies can hold back any week they wish through II and give out any week though II these are the fact my friends. We as owners just have to play with the rules.


----------



## The Conch Man (Dec 18, 2007)

_*This is only my opinion & I'm not trying to disagree with what you say but do try to understand the subject matter ~ I know you post on the other HVC forum in Yahoo but I'm not trying to start an argument with you ~*_



Carmel85 said:


> I'm talking about Marriott owners trying to get Hyatt and Hyatt owners trying to get Marriott !!!! OFF SEASON ONLY that is the fact my friend!!!
> 
> _*That's not a true statement, its not off season! Both of the chains are trying to get what ever is available but Hyatt doesn't offer that good of change nor do I believe Marriott does in some aspects during "prime season" & I don't think your name is Bob.*_
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave M (Dec 18, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Any of theses companies can hold back any week they wish through II and give out any week though II these are the fact my friend.


That may be true for Hyatt and some others, but not for Marriott. Marriott cannot "hold back any week they wish". The individual owners can and do reserve the best weeks and, individually, they decide whether to deposit those reserved weeks into II. Many Marriott owners do just that.

If you disagree, you either do not understand Marriott or you mean something other than what your chosen words say. Help me out by saying it differently if you disagree. 

My purpose in commenting is not to be difficult, but rather to ensure that those who might be interested in Marriott don't get a false impression of how the Marriott system works.


----------



## saturn28 (Dec 18, 2007)

You are correct. I always phone into the Marriott desk at Interval World and ask the agent which weeks are they offering bonus weeks for. Once they let me know I call into Marriott Owner Services and see if I can reserve one of those weeks to deposit.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 18, 2007)

The Conch Man said:


> _*This is only my opinion & I'm not trying to disagree with what you say but do try to understand the subject matter ~ I know you post on the other HVC forum in Yahoo but I'm not trying to start an argument with you ~*_



I dont get it Conch Man
Why are you stating that Carmel needs to be careful about what he says
were not the "Forum Police"


----------



## benjaminb13 (Dec 18, 2007)

Dave M said:


> That may be true for Hyatt and some others, but not for Marriott. Marriott cannot "hold back any week they wish". The individual owners can and do reserve the best weeks and, individually, they decide whether to deposit those reserved weeks into II. Many Marriott owners do just that.
> 
> If you disagree, you either do not understand Marriott or you mean something other than what your chosen words say. Help me out by saying it differently if you disagree.
> 
> My purpose in commenting is not to be difficult, but rather to ensure that those who might be interested in Marriott don't get a false impression of how the Marriott system works.



 I think the good thing about Marriott owners is at least you are not forced to pay MFs for II- Its really a pain for Hyatt owners though


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 19, 2007)

Dave M said:


> That may be true for Hyatt and some others, but not for Marriott. Marriott cannot "hold back any week they wish". The individual owners can and do reserve the best weeks and, individually, they decide whether to deposit those reserved weeks into II. Many Marriott owners do just that.
> 
> If you disagree, you either do not understand Marriott or you mean something other than what your chosen words say. Help me out by saying it differently if you disagree.
> 
> My purpose in commenting is not to be difficult, but rather to ensure that those who might be interested in Marriott don't get a false impression of how the Marriott system works.



Dave,

You are correct Marriott to Marriott,Hyatt  to Hyatt NO hold back but when marriott wants Hyatt and hyatt wants marriott there is a hold back of weeks.

Call your II number and see if you get any Hyatt time? When Hyatt owners look for Marriott time we only seem to see off time for Marriott Spring and Fall weeks (this is for Lake tahoe only) other Marriott resorts like Pal Springs are all off season.  Im sorry but this is what we see using II.

I do hope this clears things up in my words.


----------



## saturn28 (Dec 19, 2007)

I own both Hyatt and Marriott and when I do a search with my Hyatt week I see the same resorts as when I search with my Marriott week. There are some additional dates I see with the Marriott week but really it isn't much difference.

Doing a search with Hyatt I can see winter weeks at Marriotts in Aruba, Palm Springs, Hawaii, Scottsdale Arizona, Las Vegas, Spain, all the Marriott resorts in Orlando, and numerous other locations. However, If I search using my Marriott week I don't see any Hyatt resorts.

Basically if you own with Hyatt you have very good access to all the Marriott resorts. I was surprised when I first saw this.


----------



## Kal (Dec 19, 2007)

Dave M said:


> ...Marriott cannot "hold back any week they wish". The individual owners can and do reserve the best weeks and, individually, they decide whether to deposit those reserved weeks into II. Many Marriott owners do just that...


 
Dave - Am I understanding correctly that Marriott owners deposit their owned weeks directly into Interval? If so, that is totally different than the way the Hyatt program is configured.

With Hyatt, an owner using the Interval exchange option is not involved in the decision as to the unit provided to Interval. The compensation to Interval is a unit selected by HVC from the pool of units deposited by the membership as a whole.

Thus, Hyatt can provide Interval with low-grade units if they so desire and as allowed by the Hyatt-Interval Contract Agreement.

This would indicate that Marriott owners (and all other Interval members) would be at a disadvantage in trying to obtain a quality Hyatt unit thru Interval. On the contrary, Hyatt owners would have much better success in obtaining a quality Marriott unit.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 19, 2007)

Saturn

Try to look at lake tahoe resort for marriott or Hyatt do you see anything in the different systems?

I would love to know this answer.

Kal you are 100% correct.


----------



## saturn28 (Dec 19, 2007)

In Lake Tahoe, I see the same Marriott Resorts using either a Hyatt week or a Marriott week. These resorts are Marriott Grande Residence and Marriott Timber Lodge and the dates are in March and April.

 If a person wanted January or February dates they could probably get them with a request earlier in the year. I have never gone to these locations since I am not a winter person, but I assume an earlier request would get a Hyatt owner into these resorts during the peak period if they wanted.

Once again there are no Hyatt resorts that a search with my Marriott weeks bring up for this location.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 19, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Im talking about marriott owners trying to get Hyatt and Hyatt owners trying to get marriott !!!! OFF SEASON ONLY  that is the fact my friend!!!
> 
> These are the fact and Im correct because I know the Hyatt system and how it works inside and out.
> 
> We as Hyatt owners dont care to much about II because we have a great product but it gets frustration for Hyatt,marriott and other 5 star Hotel resorts dont trade better between themselves (off season only and no prime time).  Any of theses companies can hold back any week they wish through II and give out any week though II these are the fact my friends. We as owners just have to play with the rules.




Marriott's internal priority gives an edge to other Marriott owners in the exchange process. Marriott owners, as it stands now, reserve the week they want to deposit with I.I. Marriott does not choose the week. If they deposit that prime week with I.I. other Marriott owners have a 21 day window (or something like 21 days, may be a little longer) to reserve that week before it hits the general population for I.I. Generally speaking those prime weeks are taken by other Marriott owners in the Marriott priority period.

Still, no matter what brand you put on it, if only the left over and least desirable weeks are available, what reason is there for having any intergrated exchange system between the big 5? Each of the major developers is going to have to give preference to their owners first and all others second. That will end up leaving the least desirable weeks for any internal exchange program between the "big 5." If that's the case then what's the point? Basically, there is none and it will be no different or better than what you can get through I.I. right now.

Well, I suppose there is ONE benefit. The developers can market this and make people believe they'll have all this access to all these wonderful resorts and all their wonderful weeks. But it's not going to work that way. It will still be the least desirable weeks that go into the exchange pool but, I bet there will be an extra fee tacked on for this privilege which really isn't any sort of privilege at all. Just a big time marketing ploy that sounds great but returns nothing more than what you have now.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 19, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> I own both Hyatt and Marriott and when I do a search with my Hyatt week I see the same resorts as when I search with my Marriott week. There are some additional dates I see with the Marriott week but really it isn't much difference.
> 
> Doing a search with Hyatt I can see winter weeks at Marriotts in Aruba, Palm Springs, Hawaii, Scottsdale Arizona, Las Vegas, Spain, all the Marriott resorts in Orlando, and numerous other locations. However, If I search using my Marriott week I don't see any Hyatt resorts.
> 
> Basically if you own with Hyatt you have very good access to all the Marriott resorts. I was surprised when I first saw this.



If you have an ongoing search for a Marriott week with another Marriott week, the Marriott priority period will put that week with another Marriott owner before the general I.I. public ever see's it. I'm certain that, while prime Marriott weeks are deposited, they are mostly taken by other Marriott owners with ongoing searches.

Also, keep in mind that what hits the the online site IS the left overs not matched with ongoing searches. You're never likely to see any prime weeks at any of the better resorts no matter what you're searching with. You can do online searches to your hearts content and never come up with anything great. For the more difficult weeks you must deposit a good week and go with an ongoing search until it matches. Doing on online search to determine exchange power is a waste of time in most cases. You'll rarely, if ever, find a prime week at a prime resort.


----------



## saturn28 (Dec 19, 2007)

It depends on what you are calling prime weeks. If you mean weeks like Christmas, New Years, or the 4th of July, you may or may not be correct. I just got the Hyatt weeks I purchased and haven't tried to request one of those weeks yet.

 However, if you are talking about weeks during Marriott platinum season, you are wrong. I have been doing searches with a Hyatt week and I have seen just about every week at most of the Marriott resorts come up. 

There are a few dates missing when I compare a Hyatt search with a Marriott search and those are the ones that fall into the 24 day window. However, the selection of Marriott resorts and weeks available doing a Hyatt search is amazing. Like I said I was shocked. I never expected to see what I saw.

Now if you are a Marriott owner looking to stay at a Hyatt resort the searches I have done didn't bring up one Hyatt resort. 

The reason may be because Hyatt seems to deposit very few weeks with Interval compared to Marriott so searching with Hyatt gets high priority. I remember when I did the Hyatt tour the salesperson said something about Interval doesn't actually get the Hyatt week until an owner is confirmed into an exchange. So probably as soon as a Hyatt member is confirmed into an exchange and Interval gets the week it is immediately reserved and rarely makes it to the online search. However, with Marriott Interval get the week right away to offer to Marriott owners and after 24 days to offer to other Interval members. Another reason my be that I own in Key West, which is a high demand resort area with very few top quality timeshare resorts.

Whatever the reason, if I sold my Marriott's and just kept Hyatt's I would have no problem getting to the Marriott resorts I like using Hyatt to trade. But, the exchange fee, of course, would be higher.

From what I have been seeing, Hyatt owners definitely have an huge advantage getting into Marriott resorts during prime season compared to Marriott owners getting into Hyatt resorts.


----------



## Kal (Dec 19, 2007)

Another major disadvantage in non-Hyatt owners getting a Hyatt thru Interval is the fact that the majority of Hyatt units don't even become available until 6-months prior to occupancy.  For Interval, the units probably don't even become available until much less than that.

Most people are likely to search Interval on a longer term horizon and therefore will not find a Hyatt unit.  Many can't wait until maybe 90 days prior to occupancy to book a unit.

There is a BIG demend to exchange into Hyatt.  So the entire Hyatt approach to Interval only helps selling of Hyatt units rather than exchanging.  It's supply and demand working in favor of the Hyatt Marketing Department.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 19, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> It depends on what you are calling prime weeks. If you mean weeks like Christmas, New Years, or the 4th of July, you may or may not be correct. I just got the Hyatt weeks I purchased and haven't tried to request one of those weeks yet.
> 
> However, if you are talking about weeks during Marriott platinum season, you are wrong. I have been doing searches with a Hyatt week and I have seen just about every week at most of the Marriott resorts come up.
> 
> ...




You're probably right. As it's been said before Marriott owners choose the week the want to reserve and it's that week that they'll deposit with I.I. When I've done internal exchanges I deposit the week I've reserved (try to get the strongest one available) and request the week/unit I want in advance of when it could be reserved and deposited. Marriott doesn't control it's inventory like some Hilton and apparently like Hyatt seems to do.


----------



## Carmel85 (Dec 19, 2007)

saturn28 said:


> In Lake Tahoe, I see the same Marriott Resorts using either a Hyatt week or a Marriott week. These resorts are Marriott Grande Residence and Marriott Timber Lodge and the dates are in March and April.
> 
> If a person wanted January or February dates they could probably get them with a request earlier in the year. I have never gone to these locations since I am not a winter person, but I assume an earlier request would get a Hyatt owner into these resorts during the peak period if they wanted.
> 
> Once again there are no Hyatt resorts that a search with my Marriott weeks bring up for this location.




Saturn,

Can you check Marriott lake tahoe summer weeks for 2008 to see if in the marriott system there is space because in the Hyatt IIi no space except for late spring and fall.

Thanks again


----------



## saturn28 (Dec 19, 2007)

I did a search from the June 1 to August 31. Both the Hyatt and Marriott search pulled the Marriott Timber Lodge showing availability on June 1, 7, and 8th. However, I am sure if you wanted to stay at Marriott during July or August and put a request in now you would probably get something. In addition, once you are within a 90 day window there seems to be more inventory available when you do a manual search. Another thing I have found is if you do a search between 6am and 7:30am there seems to be new inventory that has come in overnight available. If you wait until later in the morning or day it disappears especially if it is to high demand locaitons.


----------



## dougp26364 (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, one of Carmel85's predicitions apparently has come true with the new Hyatt location.

I must say it's an interesting and exciting thought that there would be some sort of cooperation between the big 5 for internal exchange privledges of some sort. I know I'd be excited to see it happen. 

I usually put myself in the hopeful/optimistic but skeptical bracket. Unless I see a clear cut reason (ie: profit motive) for the developer, then I don't see them making a change. Some sort of cooperative venture might help sales but, it could just as easily push prospects to look at all the other systems first as I'm certain those systems would want to retain an owner preference to get into their resorts first, leaving what's left over for the rest to pick through. I know if I was sitting at the round table I'd want to look at all the cooperative systems first and pick the one with the resorts I was most likely to want to visit. Of course, I'd also want to compare prices to make sure I was getting the best deal between the "big 5" rather than buy from the first one a tripped over.


----------

